# CHRISTIAN BOWHUNTERS of GEORGIA shoots this Saturday 6/29



## p&y finally (Jun 24, 2013)

Everybody come on out Saturday!
Remember, there will be a K45 class for those wanting to shoot known yardage along with the BIG MONEY OPEN & OPEN Trophy classes.

www.cbg.faithweb.com for directions and info

See ya'll then!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 24, 2013)

You'll see me around Bowanna time. Your targets are owed a terrible whoopin.  
They ganged up on me last time. Come on out and help the wanner. I'll need all the help I can get.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 25, 2013)

bowanna said:


> You'll see me around Bowanna time. Your targets are owed a terrible whoopin.
> They ganged up on me last time. Come on out and help the wanner. I'll need all the help I can get.


See ya there buddy! I'll help ya  em


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 25, 2013)

*Smoke*

Im going to help you alright...Right along with Scotty and Butch.....lol..No No:


----------



## revdmg (Jun 25, 2013)

Planning on being there for sure!! Can't wait


----------



## tattooed archer (Jun 25, 2013)

If I'm off from work I will be there in k -45 , with the Elite.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry guys gonna miss this one,going home to Alabama to shoot a Breast Cancer shoot! Gonna get to shoot and see the family! Have a blast and keep'em straight!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 25, 2013)

i've only got 2 arrows left..i may have to do the k45..i lost 2 out there last time


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 26, 2013)

*bottomline*



BOTTEMLINE said:


> Im going to help you alright...Right along with Scotty and Butch.....lol..No No:



son, fear and common sense ought to tell you better


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2013)

what time does it start up?


----------



## fulltime (Jun 26, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> what time does it start up?



8am


----------



## GaBear (Jun 26, 2013)

If I can Find My Bow I may see you guys there.


----------



## revdmg (Jun 27, 2013)

Set the targets out yesterday with Joe and Chris and his son. It should be a great shoot. Come prepared to have a great time and bring a friend!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 27, 2013)

*Smoke*

Geez..Tripx is coming for the state champ give it to him Geez style ...


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 27, 2013)

revdmg said:


> Set the targets out yesterday with Joe and Chris and his son. It should be a great shoot. Come prepared to have a great time and bring a friend!



I hope they ain't all quartering shots this time....


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 27, 2013)

tripx is my old buddy...why would i give it to 'em.  he's 30 years younger than me??  he shoots pretty good, too.  he just needs a little back tension in his life, lol!!  looks like me and the bowanna are gonna meet up somewhere in atlanta and truckpool.  i don't think you can get to douglasville from winder, lol!!  besides that, trip is a k45 man, i've got to shoot super seniors at the state


----------



## econ (Jun 27, 2013)

GaBear said:


> If I can Find My Bow I may see you guys there.



Dang it bear I thought you done quit for good,me mark & Matt will hopefully be there around 9ish why don't you shoot with us we will reminisce about old times!!!


----------



## fulltime (Jun 28, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> I hope they ain't all quartering shots this time....




maybe... maybe not..


----------



## GaBear (Jun 28, 2013)

econ said:


> Dang it bear I thought you done quit for good,me mark & Matt will hopefully be there around 9ish why don't you shoot with us we will reminisce about old times!!!



Well My bow is still MIA. But I'm still gonna try and be there. I'll be there first thing so I'll be looking for ya. I hope I got enough arrows........


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2013)

Starts at 8am.  Can you start as late as 9am or 10am?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 28, 2013)

*Smoke*

Yes..You can start anytime between 8 and 2 oclock most shooters arrive around 10 to get in a group ..


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2013)

Kewl.  Thanks!  Haven't been to a 3D shoot in years.... looking forward to it!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 29, 2013)

I came, I shot my bow 3 times.... I walked the course. I went home. Just wish I could have shot the course. Maybe next time. Good Course though.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 29, 2013)

*ASA Fun at CBG with Rhienhardts Back Kills Quartering Away..oh Yeah..*



3darcher said:


> son, fear and common sense ought to tell you better



 Oh that is funny right there... & Butch You sill have papers on that C4.

Ohhhhh man I been working too hard....  I  missed all this FUN!! 

I really intended to go the the IL ASA just couldn't make it.. 
but what the........  We had five to a group and had a ball with out group... ASA Style

We even had a shoot off on target  20... tale of the tape is in the pics... well kinda...


ps... pics won't load ..oh well..


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2013)

bear, you are too shy...i heard the whole story and you're lucky not to be in the hospital.  when carbon arrows break on release (still on the string) very horrible things can happen.  you're lucky it only laid your arm open a little, lol!!

@ e man...you've got to use a downsizing websight.  i use faststone resizer..it's a real pain the whazoo, but it gets it done.  that's the only way to put the actual picture in here and on archery talk

that course was sooooo much better than the last one.  i shot almost 40 points more..no 12's , but 3 14's.  the quartered rear kills were much closer, and the big targets were straight and out there a little ways, lol!!  i think there were only 2 targets over 40.  nice shoot cbg guys.  i took a few pitiful pic's.  i'll put them in on another thread


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 29, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> Oh that is funny right there... & Butch You sill have papers on that C4.
> 
> Ohhhhh man I been working too hard....  I  missed all this FUN!!
> 
> ...



Nice shootin' Big E!! I spoke too soon.....back killzone and quartering away shots kill me......should have went home after the Summit Church shoot   12 up on one range, 24 down on another..I was tired, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2013)

it was a great shoot..much better than the last one.  i came out of this one with all my arrows, lol!!  it was slim pickens, but shooting around that lake is always fun.  the sun was coming and going with plenty of water, so even the geez was alright.  didn't shoot a 12, but did manage 3 lucky 14's.  this was bryan's last shoot as president, and it's been a long run (18 yrs.), but the club is in jbe3's capable hands.  he's just moving to woodstock, so we may see him from time to time, not like ole bill harris, who left the state.  joe was showing off hos 2001 amicolola shirt, so chris showed me his old rendezvous danglers from years gone by...long gone by.  he beat me, i came home and took a pic of mine...couldn't beat him.  i was probably there, but didn't get a dangler.  here are a few miserable pic's


----------



## GaBear (Jun 29, 2013)

Geez Its my stupidy for not checking my arrows. I remembered hearing my arrows getting slapped last night when I was checking and resetting my sight. I just forget to check them. MY Fault Plain and simple. Now I have a nasty little reminder on my arm. I'm very lucky it could have been alot worse considering where the arrow broke.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 29, 2013)

i was just doing some figuring..ole p&y has been around for a while..let's see if 2001 was the 19th rendezvous..then the 8th was 11 years BEFORE that.  that makes that dangler from 1990.  that's a scant 23 years ago, and i know for a fact, he's been shooting longer than that.  not much longer, but a little longer, lol!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 29, 2013)

*Da Gang*

ASA Style... No Room in the ...


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 29, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> i was just doing some figuring..ole p&y has been around for a while..let's see if 2001 was the 19th rendezvous..then the 8th was 11 years BEFORE that.  that makes that dangler from 1990.  that's a scant 23 years ago, and i know for a fact, he's been shooting longer than that.  not much longer, but a little longer, lol!!




Yep, I shot my first tournament in '88 at the old Gwinnett range in Snellville.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks to everybody that made it out to shoot with us today. We had 41 shooters (not too bad for an ASA weekend) from North Ga all the way to Macon and everywhere in between!

The next shoot will be on July 20th.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 30, 2013)

Scores are posted 

www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 30, 2013)

you left off me and jbe3 and probably alligood 729 in the old geez class...bryan said there were 4 of us..musta been a world record


----------



## Robbie101 (Jun 30, 2013)

*A few pix.*

Good shoot guys!!! Maybe I should shoot known from now on.

Ive got to re-size all the photo's. 

I'll do that and gettem uploaded.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 30, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> you left off me and jbe3 and probably alligood 729 in the old geez class...bryan said there were 4 of us..musta been a world record



Your "senior class" eyes must not be working Johnny. I just double checked it and scores are posted for senior class. Joe, you, Mark Loggins & Randy Cosby (Alligood shot Known class).


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/whats_new_4.html:smash::smash:...i must be going whacky..i still don't see 'em??????????????????  weird..still nobody in the known class????????????????http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/whats_new_5.html


----------



## econ (Jun 30, 2013)

We all had a great time, it was nice to see old Bear out on the range again.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 30, 2013)

Econ it was fun hanging out with you guys. Glad I didn't shoot. Don't think I could have embarrassed myself any worse.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 30, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/whats_new_4.html:smash::smash:...i must be going whacky..i still don't see 'em??????????????????  weird..still nobody in the known class????????????????http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/whats_new_5.html



Try your refresh button Johnny or maybe log out then go back and try it again. I promise its there! My computer done the same thing to me at one time. Cant remember exactly what I had to do to fix it.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Few Pix*

Here are few pix from Saturday


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Pix 2*

Here are a few more from Saturday!!!


----------



## Ricky brooks (Jul 1, 2013)

Where's scores at


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 1, 2013)

click on the link, either in chris's post or mine
@ chris..............they're there now..i thought the prez was retired, lol
@ robbie.........thanks for the pic's.  it's good to know others care
@ e man..........same to you, ez


----------



## Ricky brooks (Jul 1, 2013)

No scores on open trophy


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 1, 2013)

Ricky brooks said:


> No scores on open trophy



They are there Ricky. Maybe your having same problem Johnny had 

Some guy named Ricky Brooks won 
Good Shooting!!!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 2, 2013)

good shooting Ricky and Chris. 

Ricky--your yardage judging and shooting has been impressive lately. I've enjoyed shooting with you and Mark


----------

